# Urgent aph help



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Our male APH is ill. Hes lost weight, wont open his eyes and will only eat meal worms. We are taking him to the vets tomorrow but need some help on how we can care for him tonight. He is 2 and a half years old and a beloved pet.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have you got him on heat?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Have you got him on heat?


Hes on a heatmat inside a furry bed.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

He's 2years old (ish) and over the last week he's been losing weight. He's on a heat mat but is only interested in eating meal worms. He's still drinking well though. Both his eyes have closed and there isn't any discharge from his eyes, mouth or nose so at a bit of a loss at moment.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have you asked on here Pygmy Hogs UK as you may get some replies.
Is he wobbly at all?
All I can suggest is taking him to the vets which you are doing tomorrow

I had a female that went down hill and my vets took her in and treated her for nothing(she came home for weekends) as he was so interested in them. She had every test and medication and after 6 weeks she still showed no improvement so I had her pts but even the pm results showed nothing abnormal. She was wobbly though
Good luck at the vets


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hes wobbly and our vets wont see him. Looks like hes dying


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Why wont they see him? Are there no other vets in the area?


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Phone the vets back and tell them the animals is suffering.

If they do not see it tell them you will report them to the Royal College of Vetinary Surgeons (I believe that is the overseeing body for vets ) for their neglect and adding to the animals suffering.

They have a duty of care !!!!

Best Wishes and hope your little hoggy is ok

Neil


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

How is your hoggy today,
Your vet sounds like a nasty man :whip::whip::whip::whip:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Im presuiming its because the vet doesnt know anything about exotics?

Maybe try and find one that does?


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

can you describe his set up and heat source etc

also what are you feeding him on?

When did he last eat?

Have you tried syringe feeding him?


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

contact a diff vet also


----------



## brandygirl66 (Jun 6, 2009)

How have you gone on at the vets?


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

also how much weight has he lost and over how long?

how long has he been wobbly?

what temp is the heat mat set to?

sounds like you need to look for another vets that will see him asap


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry I cant help but please let us know how he is 
:flrt: to your APH


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

It's not that the vet wouldn't see him it's that he doesn't know exotics. The nearest exotic vet is a mission to get to seeing we don't own a car.

Anyway.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/425883-king-has-left-building.html

He was still drinking but wasn't eating anything except treats. His weight dropped off really fast. He was nice and cosy in his nest and was heated fine.

He didn't die in pain or distress and he went peacefully this afternoon.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

try feeding some really strong smelling food like egg chicken or like he is eating ,, mealworms but try using a cotton bud with some luke warm water and bathe his eye... xx


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> try feeding some really strong smelling food like egg chicken or like he is eating ,, mealworms but try using a cotton bud with some luke warm water and bathe his eye... xx


 
Look at the post above yours!

Sorry to hear about hoggy! If i had realised your location in the title i would have brang you to a vet :bash: Im sorry 

RIP Hoggy xxx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

oh dear i didnt read the whole thread 

sorry selina hun R.I.P king x


----------



## brandygirl66 (Jun 6, 2009)

I am sooo sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news - sleep tight little one


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mark, selina so sorry you lost him 

i remember how excited you were when you got him 

RIP king :flrt::flrt:


----------

